# foxpro spitfire/wildfire VS primos alpha dogg



## alexgee926

i finally decided im not 100% content with the sounds quality of my home made e caller, it has worked awesome for the price but im gonna go ahead and step it up a notch. I have read great reviews about both the foxpro spitfire or wildfire, and the primos alpha dogg. Before i make up my mind id like to get some of your opinions on the two calls, and which you think is better. theyre both around the same price but i want to buy the one with best sound quality, longest battery life, and good customer service.


----------



## 220swift

I have the Alpha Dogg and really like it. The sound quality is very good until the batteries get low and then it will crackle. I use lithium batteries and have not had that problem since. I do feel FoxPro has better customer service. Adding and removing sounds to the Alpha Dogg can be a headache if you are technically challenged (I don't mean that negatively). I only hunted over a FoxPro product one time and have nothing negative to say about it. There are a lot of FoxPro guys on here and I'm sure they will jump in.


----------



## alexgee926

is the battery life pretty good on the primos alpha?


----------



## youngdon

I honestly think the alpha has an edge on the spitfire/ wildfire sound wise. It's louder, and has a better frequency range IMO. I like the remote from what I remember of it...it's been a while since I've seen it, hint hint.


----------



## 220swift

alexgee926 said:


> is the battery life pretty good on the primos alpha?


with the lithium batteries, I did 15 stands(2 days) in cold weather and changed batteries because the remote distance was dropping.


----------



## alexgee926

so far the cons i have heard about fox pro are: valume levels change drasticaly from level to level, and the remote olnly holding 24 sounds, altough im not sure you really need more than that.

alpha dogg cons from what i have read so far: bad sound when battery is starting to die, remote range.

i like the volume, sounds, speakers, easy to use, features of the alpha dogg. Also i heard the battery life might be a little longer on the alpha dogg. so far im leaning more tward an alpha dogg. im gonna continue to read a little more and price match before i make an order next week.


----------



## jer218

I use the foxpro it is my only caller I only have I complaint and that's the fact I have to have 11aa batteries to operate it. and charging them takes a whole night. other than that I love it


----------



## youngdon

Which foxpro are you using with 11 batteries ? My spitfire takes 4aa's the remote takes 1 9volt. I willsay that I have an auxilliary speaker for my spitfire (TOA) that doubles my volume capabilities.

The spitfire holds 24 sounds, the Wildfire holds 32. Although I agree how many do you need....


----------



## alexgee926

youngdon said:


> Which foxpro are you using with 11 batteries ? My spitfire takes 4aa's the remote takes 1 9volt. I willsay that I have an auxilliary speaker for my spitfire (TOA) that doubles my volume capabilities.
> 
> The spitfire holds 24 sounds, the Wildfire holds 32. Although I agree how many do you need....


is the spitfire pretty loud without having to buy an aditional speaker?


----------



## bones44

I have the Wildfire and it's plenty loud with great range of remote play. I use Lithium rechargeables and always bring extra. Have had zero issues with it. I also used Johnny Stewart calls for many years before switching. They've come out with some pretty nice calls as of late too. Only thing that bothers me with that is they're made H.S. in China. Foxpro is made in the U.S. There was a great review on the Alpha dog awhile back and it really impressed me. May want to search through the old forums here to find it.


----------



## fr3db3ar

I have the spitfire and love it. I think it has plenty of volume for the hunting I do. Here in the north woods I don't need to call coyotes from 6 miles away.

It's easy to change sounds and it technically holds more than 24 but that's all the remote can handle.


----------



## jer218

I can't remember which model it is but it takes 8 in the caller and 3 for the remote. plus if I take my elcheapo decoy that's 3 more aa batteries.


----------



## alexgee926

i think im gonna go with the wildfire, i just dont want to take the risk of buying the alpha dogg considering its fairly new still, and have already heard allot of bad things about it, also im not really interested in 8 battereys to run my e call lol. does anyone know if the wildfire comes with hunting sequences already or are you able to make your own?


----------



## alexgee926

i noticed there is a wildfire I and a wildfire II. Does anyone know what the difference is?


----------



## Hellbilly1373

I use a refurbished spitfire and Im very happy with it. I have 2 sound cards for it and an external speaker system that I built. I can tell you that Foxpro's customer service is top notch. I looked into the alpha dogg, but after reading alot of reviews, I went with the Foxpro.


----------



## Rick Howard

I have to say.... it seems pretty silly that a company would advertise that their product holds 200 sounds...... but the remote will only handle 24 or those 200... What happens to the other 176? I do believe 24 is more than sufficient though.

I like the option for attaching and controlling a decoy. That seems like a good idea.


----------



## alexgee926

wildfire is the replacement for the spitfire. control can handle 35 calls now, which is in my opinion more than enough, and the 2 gig card hold 200 calls.


----------



## bones44

The reason for all the calls is we always think we need more. LOL There is such a wide array for different scenarios and species. Kinda nice to be able to customize if you want.


----------



## Tracker401

Wildfire 1 has uses a SD card reader for programming the unit...adding new sounds to the library. You have to remove the SD card and place it in a card reader before you can plug it into the computer. The Wildfire II uses a usb 2.0 cable which plugs right into the unit and your computer. I bought mine from All Predator Calls .com (Outstanding outfit to deal with!!) and ended up with a WF1. I called Foxpro and asked why I was shipped an old unit. They explained the difference, and then took my address and sent me a card reader. I'm a happy camper again. My ONLY issue with the Wildfire is that the remote needs to see the caller. I elevate the call so I can see it from my stand, and it works like a champ. Caller, remote and decoy work like they should. Volume is plenty good. No issues. Highly recommend!

Tracker401

Tracker401


----------



## Weasel

I've been around this predator calling game for a long time. I've put together my own callers. I've field tested and developed e-callers for manufacturers. I've hunted with many brands of callers. I've had dealings with many companies that market e-callers. There are several companies that I could recommend, but at the top of that list is Foxpro. I have been given free callers and kept the callers that I had helped develop. Even at that, I BOUGHT a Foxpro! At this time I know of no better company to deal with. Their dedication to customers and their ethics are above reproach. Their callers are top-notch!
As far as volume. Every Foxpro caller now offered will be louder than you'll ever need unless you call in *very high* winds. If you do call in very high winds you can always add a SP-55 speaker.


----------



## loic

I have the wildfire, bought it about a year ago and I am happy with it. I rarely crank the volume higher than 6 or 7. 
I have no experience with other e-caller. But when I read the reviews and that it was made here, it sealed the deal.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alexgee926

thank you guys for all the information, you have been very helpful! im putting in an order for the foxpro wildfire and the external speaker, incase winds get a bit high this winter =]


----------



## Rick Howard

lol I have the wildfire.... I have not used it yet... but I have it.... sounded good when I played it in the house. For the howls I think I would like a little more volume... but that is not confirmed yet.


----------



## bones44

I use my howler when it comes to that part Rick. Seems to give it more realistic sound unless you're looking at the group howl. Still working on that one..LOL


----------



## poe

I have only ever used the wildfire but I have been happy with it


----------



## alexgee926

Just got my foxpro wildfire today. So far i like it allot, the sounds quality is really crisp, easy to use, controller is nice and also has foxbang, unit is small and compact. I think the cons of this e call is that the volume is just simply not loud enough, especially on a windy hunt, i think they made it this way so you almost have to order they're external speaker, other than that no complaints, ill be taking it out soon to see how it does and keep you guys posted.


----------



## 220swift




----------



## alexgee926

its allot smaller than i thought it would be. Adding new sounds to it was surprisingly easy, the call its pretty awesome just think they could have put a louder speaker on it.


----------



## alexgee926

im kind of confused though, i thought the tx9 could only cary 35 sounds at a time, but i just loaded more to my wildfire and its letting me play them all on the tx9 i have 40 calls loaded on there.


----------



## bones44

That call is louder than you think to a yote. Take it out on a still night and crank it up. You'll wake up the neighbors dogs way down the road. Worst case scenario is carry a hand call or buy an additional speaker. I would opt for the hand call as a backup anyway. Just don't over think it. Enjoy !!


----------



## loic

when I am using the wildfire, I usually dont cranck up the volume above 6 or 7. I place it about 100 yards from me and it is plenty loud


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

I think volume is a misconception of louder is better!!! I been on a field hunting and seen coyotes 100 and 200 yards across the field on a calm day little wind and did lip squeaks with my mouth and called them in. I think some people scare the animals off with over volume calling. I like to start calling at a lower volume and work up. Remember a mouse or bird even a rabbit is not that loud to our ears but for an animal that can hear a mouse moving under 2 feet of snow would indicate some good hearing capabilities. Good luck with your new call i bet you will enjoy it. Post some pics or your outings!


----------



## sos1inmesa

youngdon said:


> I like the remote from what I remember of it...it's been a while since I've seen it, hint hint.


Man I'm bad.... I just barely saw this, lol! I'll show you my remote anytime Don, LOL!!!

To chime in, I've been the unofficial spokesperson for the Alpha Dogg caller (being one of the first to buy it, and reporting my review on PT last year). I ran it all last season and am still running it today. I've also had a decent amount of time with the Foxpro Fury. Here's my thoughts....

I totally love the Alpha Dogg. In just 1 year with a lot of use, I've called in 2 bobcats, about 20 coyotes, and about 30 foxes. So it definitely works. I love the features (such as the swiveling speakers, the fold out legs, the nicer remote, etc). It's a great caller! But...... But....... The reason for having an e-caller is to call in animals based on the sounds it plays. Having ran the Alpha Dogg, and having run the Foxpro Fury, in my opinion there is no question the foxpro sound quality is better. I don't think it has anything to do with the speakers or the equipment, but the actual recordings of the actual sounds. If you listen to the Mad Jack in Distress on the Alpha, then listen to the Lightning Jack on a Foxpro.... Foxpro takes the prize any day in my book. The Mad Jack will just continue on and on sounding very similar throughout the whole sequence. The Lightning Jack on the Foxpro will fluctuate the intensity of the distress levels (not the actual sound volume though). I hope I'm explaining this right. It just sounds like the Lightning Jack is saying:

"I'm dying, I'm dying, heyyyy ouch ouch I'M DYING AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! I'M DYING... ahh man, I'm dying some more, I'm dying again, ahhhhh, ok this sucks, uh oh, here comes the pain some more AHHHH AHHHHH I'M DYING".

Where the mad jack to me just sounds like:

"i'm dying, i'm dying, i'm dying" repeated the whole way through. It just isn't as realistic.

Again though, no gripes with the Alpha, it's done me good. But if something sounds a little more realistic to me, then it will sound more realistic to the predators, and will hopefully results in more successes. All the features that I like better about the Alpha will no longer matter if more success comes with the Foxpro. That's my thinking at least.

So from here, I plan to keep the Alpha as a backup, but purchase the new Shockwave next month. If the success consistency goes up, we'll know what the better caller is. The good news is, Primos did great with this unit. If each company can keep upping their game over the years, then that's great for us hunters.


----------

